# State Land Turkey Hunting Success?



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I am considering purchasing a State land turkey tag this year if there are any left. I have always hunted private ground, however the past few years turkeys on these properties have diminished. 

I have considered buying a state land turkey license this year. I have heard turkeys gobbling around state land but I have never hunted them. Anyone have success on state land for turkeys? I will be around Ionia County, or Newaygo County, haven't decided where yet.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes any of the big tracts of state land will have turkeys.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

If you are thinking of buying a 234 tag you need to remember that it is not good for public land south of the ZZ line. It is good on all lands north of the ZZ line.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

multibeard said:


> If you are thinking of buying a 234 tag you need to remember that it is not good for public land south of the ZZ line. It is good on all lands north of the ZZ line.


I think I am going to purchase a ZA license which should be good for public and private in Ionia-Montcalm. I considered hunting Newaygo so I could hunt from my cabin but I think I am going to stick around Ionia area.


----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

I like Public Land better and have rather good success. If one spot doesn't pan out, then I can move and cover a rather large area in search of more Turkeys. I have private available, but its lame when the birds aren't on there. Don't get discouraged by other hunters either, they often tend to give up on an area early in the season.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

State lands are better in a lot of areas.If I didn't take time off in the fall I would hunt state land for turkey.I have access to a lot of private but to be able to run and gun them down and hunt them in the most purist form without borders so to say would be as exciting as it gets.Just a few days ago looking for morels I seen 5 dandy toms and they ran off and while looking for mushrooms they came back up on me.This was maybe a 100 yards at best from where I parked.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Personally I have had a lot of success on state land

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Give me a few thousand acres of state land over an 80 acre private cornfield any day.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

I have never hunted anything but Newaygo county public land for turkeys. I am 35 and have filled a tag every year for the past 15 years. I put on too many miles to be confined to one chunk of private!


----------

